# HRCH WR Old House Power of Ten SH WCX



## Bosco.stud (Oct 16, 2019)

*HRCH WR Old House Power of Ten MH WCX*

Available to approved health tested females.

HRCH WR Old House Power of Ten MH WCX "Bosco"
FC AFC Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten QAA MH WCX x granddaughter of FC AFC Rebel With A Cause MH
https://huntinglabpedigree.com/extpedigree.asp?id=96779

EIC, CNM, Dilute Clear
PRA Carrier
Advanced Cardiac Normal
EeBB - Carries yellow
Full Pawprints genetic panel can be seen at: https://www.pawprintgenetics.com/pedigrees/dogs/details/7102/

Hips - OFA Good, Elbows and Eyes - Normal
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1852053

Will not breed to dilute lines.

72-75lbs with tons of drive and an amazing off switch. Lives to retrieve, but goes to work during the week with my husband and sleeps in my daughter's bed at night. He is a machine at a hunt test and then turns into a total cuddlebum in the house. You wouldn't even know it's the same dog. He has a unique, goofball personality and is the easiest Lab in the house we've ever raised.

See more pictures at https://www.instagram.com/bosco_pup/

Fresh chilled available. Located in NY near PA border.


----------

